# my 9n has fire but wont start



## jerryz12 (Feb 26, 2006)

I just bought my 9n it started and ran when I bought it but now it wont.I pulled the plugs and changed tem I put a plug againt the manafold and it is getting fire but still wont crank.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you are getting fire and air; that leaves only fuel. Are you getting any fuel to the carb.? Is too much being metered? ie: stuck choke, stuck float valve, etc. Fuel filter clogged? Start at the fuel tank and work you way back to the carb.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way Jerry! Glad you found us. I am sure some other N guys will jump right in and have some very good suggestions. Be sure to let us know how you are making progress.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello Gerryz
Heck , its gotta be either good fire or fuel problem.
does the settlement bulb on the shut off look clear of trash or water ? 
If it was my tractor its probably out of gas !!!lol
if you take the gas line off the carb , does the gas run out freely ?
Turn the gas valve off , try to start it , maybe to much gas. some N`s need gas and choked , the next one need to start with gas valve shut off.
Good luck Gerryz


----------



## jerryz12 (Feb 26, 2006)

I took my carburetor a part. blew it out with an air gun checked the neddle and the flot all seamed to be in order.The only way I can get it to try and start is with starting fluid in the manifold..
Thanks for your replys and for letting me join


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome Jerry to TF! 
As an N restorer and owner, I can subscribe to your issues! 
As others have mentioned, these tractors are pretty darn simply but very testy at times! 

Points to ponder:
1. there are only three things needed to run this flat 4 engine. Fuel, spark, compression. For the moment, we will presume that the compression is ok.

2. Take the air-intake off of the carburetor and spray some starting fluid into the throat and, turn on the key, and try to start. If it starts momentarily, then you are not getting fuel. Take the fuel line off at the top of the carburetor and see if you have fuel flowing. If not, then you have a stopped up valve in the bottom of the fuel tank. Happens all of the time. Or if there is a filter, then it might be stopped up. Clean and make sure fuel is flowing.
If you have fuel at the top of the carburetor, then you have a dirty carburetor and you should take it off again, take it apart and soak it 24 hours in solvent.

3. If it doesn"t start using starting fluid, then you have a spark problem. Run a wire from the battery post that is NOT attached to the chasis (ground) (Neg, if 6v, or Pos. if 12v) to the top of the coil. Try to start again. If it starts, then you have either a bad ignition switch or bad ballast resister, or faulty wireing. If it doesn"t start, then you have isolated it down to either the points, capacitor, coil, or faulty wireing at these points. 

4. If it starts at any point, then you have isolated the problem and you will have to remove the wire that you ran from the battery to the top of the coil. If none of the above helps, then we will have to deal with the compression...

Let us know what u find! 

Cheers,
Andy
:friends:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Jerry, BTW what part of Mississippi are you from? 
I am over here in LA


----------



## jerryz12 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks to all I got it cranked.The wire from the switch to the coil was rubbing and I only had fire part time


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I knew you could do it Jerryz12


----------

